# DIY: vag com mods



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

besides what everyone does (fog lights, paddles, remote windows, etc) there are a couple tricks i have come across that might be beneficial.

on Module 44-steering assist:
-channel 5: this is for Torque Steer Compensation.
in a nuthsell: it uses the car's sensors to help you go straight under acceleration. On my car (190whp) i have only experienced this under high RPM. Turbo guys are a lot more familiar with this "issue."

anyways, just change the value accordingly.









ESP DEFEAT!!!
Module 44-steering assist
-channel 9: Steering Angle sensor.
Default setting:0- Internal Steering Angle Sensor active

change the value to 1: Internal Steering Angle Sensor inactive
What happens is that the sensor is now off. The car needs to know whats happening to the steering wheel to determine how to use the ESP: meaning that if you are turning, some wheels will HAVE to go faster than others. If the car doesnt know whats going on, it cant apply brakes to keep the car "straight". Therefore, without the sensor on, ESP will be COMPLETELY off.
In a nutshell: only ABS will work, everything else is Off. YOU are now driving.









Needless to say: be cautious when doing this. The ESP WONT come back on untill you re code it to 0. and even so, you have to drive ~1 mile before it comes on.
turning the ESP off should only be done when you want to "drive" the car, unhindered. Not for everyone, not to be done all the time.
BE CAREFUL.


For more details:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Assist#Adaptation


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I assume you dont have the button to turn ESP off?


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

He does, he just doesn't want the sensor on the dash to show up if I'm correct


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

On some models, mostly 09 and later, the button doesn't completely disables esp. In fact, in my car it only disables traction control.. so I can spin tires, but on a turn it would cut power. There are a whole bunch on programs and features of esp.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> On some models, mostly 09 and later, the button doesn't completely disables esp. In fact, in my car it only disables traction control.. so I can spin tires, but on a turn it would cut power. There are a whole bunch on programs and features of esp.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


This should be the case for all of them. My 08's do the same thing. Allow you to spin tire without cutting power, but heavy turns it cuts power.

Not to go off topic, but I do wonder if this can be done to the Golf R. If anyone is familiar with it, its traction control cannot be turned off. I guess its a huge turnoff to the car. Kills peoples fun, could be why the sticker price dropped so much


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes. In fact the golf R people are the ones who found this.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Yes. In fact the golf R people are the ones who found this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Great news. I'll ha e to spread this around locally. Few guys at our meets have em and wont mod because of it. Claim it to be a waste of money if they can't enjoy hooning.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I would've been interested in trying out TSC, but it is apparently not supported on 2007's. Oh well, not much of a problem anway.


----------

